# More Emoticons



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2009)

GBAtemp needs more emoticons. The ones we have now are dull and boring. Several people such as Raika and MegaAce made some emoticons, already featuring the creep smiley. The one we all know and love. Implement these emoticons as :creep2: :creep3: and so on. I'm sure many if not all the GBAtemp members will agree. 













 .


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 25, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> GBAtemp needs more emoticons. The ones we have now are dull and boring. Several people such as Raika and MegaAce made some emoticons, already featuring the creep smiley. The one we all know and love. Implement these emoticons as :creep2: :creep3: and so on. I'm sure many if not all the GBAtemp members will agree. *Perhaps an emoticon for all of the mods and IRC staff as Guild McCommunist suggested.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That part was sure sarcasm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We wait for Costy's answer.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 25, 2009)

Well I agree!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarcasm detector, broken.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 25, 2009)

Too much work


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:costello: for lion


----------



## outgum (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmmmm.... As much as i like the idea, i dont support the expansion of CREEP ones, i thing some new ones are in order, but not edited ones that have things added, the normal creep is good, im thinking more along the lines of completely new ones


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





We also need this kind of emoticon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler











Spoiler for page stretch.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 25, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.... As much as i like the idea, i dont support the expansion of CREEP ones, i thing some new ones are in order, but not edited ones that have things added, the normal creep is good, im thinking more along the lines of completely new ones



Let's steal the ones from DS-Scene!


----------



## Theraima (Dec 25, 2009)

Sure why not.


----------



## outgum (Dec 25, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im sure theres a Law to stop people from doing that XD
In which case, we could have a gohan doing a kamehameha, or a ryu doing HADOKEN!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 25, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 25, 2009)

I think I'll try spriting an :awesome: one.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 25, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I think I'll try spriting an :awesome: one.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 25, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.... As much as i like the idea, i dont support the expansion of CREEP ones, i thing some new ones are in order, but not edited ones that have things added, the normal creep is good, im thinking more along the lines of completely new ones



I agree. Entirely new ones would be nice, not just slightly modified ones.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 25, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on! Support the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Well, I think 3 of the same emoticon is a _*bit too much*_. _Maybe just 2!_


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 25, 2009)

The Spinning one I can pass on, but the creepy eyebrows and the "peanut butter jelly time" creep emoticons are way too funny to pass up.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 25, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> The Spinning one I can pass on, but the creepy eyebrows and the "peanut butter jelly time" creep emoticons are way too funny to pass up.



Spinning is just overkill.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 25, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> The Spinning one I can pass on, but the creepy eyebrows and the "peanut butter jelly time" creep emoticons are way too funny to pass up.



I think exact the one with the eyebrowns would pass, because the creep face already says something like "Come on, look at my eyebrowns!"


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2009)

GBAtemp needs more emoticons. The ones we have now are dull and boring. Several people such as Raika and MegaAce made some emoticons, already featuring the creep smiley. The one we all know and love. Implement these emoticons as :creep2: :creep3: and so on. I'm sure many if not all the GBAtemp members will agree. 













 .


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 25, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not saying that at all. I just think if we had to get rid of one, it would be the spinning one.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 25, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Agree.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 25, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, thats how you mean it, never mind my post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I misunderstand your statement.





Hai guyz, thats :awesome:.

I couldnt do anything to the colours in the mouth, sorry.
I think it were the settings of the picture. (I even couldn't change something from the settings, not even creating a new layer above it.)
Hope you like it.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good enough! it's


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 26, 2009)

I concur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MegaAce: I'll guess you set the image to indexed mode, I think you have to change it to something else when editing it


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 26, 2009)

I like your awesome emoticon MegaAce!



Now we just gotta wait for an Admin to read this topic so we can discuzz adding them...


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> _*the awesome smiley* _
> 
> I couldnt do anything to the colours in the mouth, sorry.
> I think it were the settings of the picture. (I even couldn't change something from the settings, not even creating a new layer above it.)
> Hope you like it.



I fixed it! Here it is:


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree 100%.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 26, 2009)

me too


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

I could do some other smileys today.


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)

Or we could simply replace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There would be no increase in the  number of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only now it would be


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes to --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No to the others.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah we need more like hell...get bored with the same old ones!


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 26, 2009)

I shall support the cause.


----------



## Gore (Dec 26, 2009)

less emoticons!


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> less emoticons!


What? Why? We need more!


----------



## Gore (Dec 26, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emoticons are meant to display emotions. What do :creep2: and :creep3: portray that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 doesn't?
We have too many that are never used anyways.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> devesh_zelda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means we become creepier and creepier!


----------



## Gore (Dec 26, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, personally I don't approve. I doubt the higher ups will either, but that's really not my decision.
later.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 26, 2009)

Please, no more of this "creep" shit!
It's just not funny anymore.

DAMN YOU SCIENCE!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2009)

GBAtemp needs more emoticons. The ones we have now are dull and boring. Several people such as Raika and MegaAce made some emoticons, already featuring the creep smiley. The one we all know and love. Implement these emoticons as :creep2: :creep3: and so on. I'm sure many if not all the GBAtemp members will agree. 













 .


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

We need a rage emoticon...


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

How 'bout we just take the image address and post it like a normal pic?


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 26, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> We need a rage emoticon...


I agree.


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2009)

yuki019 said:
			
		

> devesh_zelda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> yuki019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. We need all the Emoticons here: http://www.yesemoticons.com/free-cool/tiny-smileys/

I hear you say no.


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> No. We need all the Emoticons here: http://www.yesemoticons.com/free-cool/tiny-smileys/


I agree with this.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 26, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+2


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ttp://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Rage.gif












			
				Rockstar said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+3


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 26, 2009)

If we have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 surely we have room for


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 26, 2009)

I think that the amount of emoticons that are on this forum are great the way they are, the only thing I would add would be that creep with the eyebrows.



Spoiler



Also no offense, but having an awesome face smiley is fucking horrible ;_;


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> If we have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pirate is ugly, ninja pwns.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 26, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> If we have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The site that smiley comes from have way more smilies than that other link btw
Literally hundreds of them: http://kennygunie.online.fr/emoticons/


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

Mrs. Creep:


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 26, 2009)

Actually I made quite a few for another forum (they wanted smilies in greyscale & slightly smaller), but since I'm still waiting for them to add them - have a look @ what I've done (you may notice that I've based some on GBATemps - the greyscale ones are mine)


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh now this is just getting ridiculous..


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

I think we should close this thread, this is really going nowhere. (More to the Edge of the forum.)

The smileys were just made for fun, not really for serious use.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 26, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I think we should close this thread, this is really going nowhere. (More to the Edge of the forum.)
> 
> The smileys were just made for fun, not really for serious use.


This, you know when you have to stop lol.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



??


----------



## Gore (Dec 26, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Actually I made quite a few for another forum (they wanted smilies in greyscale & slightly smaller), but since I'm still waiting for them to add them - have a look @ what I've done (you may notice that I've based some on GBATemps - the greyscale ones are mine)


I don't really like your originals, but the remade GBAtemp ones are nice and clean.


----------

